# Πτυχίο = Degree ή Diploma ή Bachelor Degree;



## lil (Oct 20, 2011)

Πτυχίο => Degree ή Diploma ή Bachelor Degree;

Καλησπέρα,

έχω μια μετάφραση ενός πτυχίου και ενός μεταπτυχιακού διπλώματος και δεν ξέρω πώς θα μεταφράσω το "πτυχίο"
Έχω διαβάσει κάπου ότι πλέον παντού στην Ευρώπη το Προπτυχιακό πτυχίο ισοδυναμεί με Bachelor και επειδή πρόκειται για πτυχίο φιλοσοφικής σχολής μεταφράζεται ως ΒΑ (Bachelor of Arts)

Την ίδια απορία έχω και με το Μεταπτυχιακό Διπλωμα. Postgraduate Diploma?


----------



## Palavra (Oct 20, 2011)

Τι πτυχίο είναι; Από ΑΕΙ;


----------



## lil (Oct 20, 2011)

Ναι...
Είδα μια μετάφραση από μεταφραστικό γραφείο που χρησιμοποιούσε τον όρο Diploma. To Diploma όμως είναι για μια σπουδή δύο χρόνων έτσι δεν είναι; 
Εδώ μιλάμε για τετραετή φοίτηση και το μεταπτυχιακό είναι διάρκειας 2 χρόνων, επίσης από ΑΕΙ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2011)

Το πρώτο πτυχίο μπορεί να είναι, εκτός από *bachelor's degree*, και *first degree* και *undergraduate degree*.
Το μεταπτυχιακό μπορεί να είναι γενικά *postgraduate degree*, μπορεί να είναι _δίπλωμα_, *postgraduate diploma*, ή μπορεί να είναι *master's degree*.
Αυτά, γενικά και αόριστα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 20, 2011)

Και μην ξεχνάμε βεβαίως ότι στο Πολυτεχνείο και τη Γεωπονική παίρνεις δίπλωμα, όχι πτυχίο. Το οποίο δεν είναι διετές τριτοβάθμιο πτυχίο. 
Εγώ θα το άφηνα και Ptychion σε παρένθεση ή το αντίστροφο. Ένα γκούγκλισμα θα σας πείσει.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 15, 2015)

Χρήσιμη σύνοψη των ελληνικών πτυχίων και σύγκρισή τους με τα ολλανδικά (περιέχει και μεταφρασμένα πτυχία κλπ): https://www.nuffic.nl/en/library/education-system-greece.pdf


----------

